# Rotiform NUE's or BLK's on B5 Passat



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

*Rotiform NUE's or BLQ's on B5 Passat*

Hey guys hows it going? I'm just trying to see if I can get some better pictures then what Google images and vortex search's can find me. I'm torn between going with the 3 piece NUE's for a nice deep dish look, real sleak and clean no questions asked. Or for the 1 Piece BLQ and stick with the Flush to fender style everyone seems to sporting. I'm leaning towards NUE as dish would be new to me and I want to try something new so I'm hoping you guys can show me a few pictures to possible sway my direction in one of the two wheels. Color and size doesn't matter but 18 or 19's in black would he sexy!!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

do you have any idea how much the 3 piece nue's cost 

no really 

and its BLQ not BLK that might be why you cant find any


----------



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah depending on size I go with I'm looking at around 1200 a piece give or take, not much different then a brand new set off nice BBS's been there done that. So what ever I guess and I didn't notice the typo, was late last night when i typed it lol thanks for pointing out though.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

sorry wasnt trying to be a dick but a ton of people say i want these wheels and have no idea what they cost then go well does anyone make make reps of them 

i say go for the 3 piece nue's blq's are everywhere


----------



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey man no worries... Yeah I'm thinking the same thing, will definitely set the car apart from any other Passat in my area and probably this side of Canada.


----------

